# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Gate design

## pokmo

Hi 
I'm looking at having a pair of manual swing aluminium gates over the driveway. Does anyone know if a design like this, which has not horizontal support, is structurally sound?  Thanks

----------


## Brybuck

If it's a steel frame you'll have no worries.

----------

